# Hen laying 2 clutches back to back



## Nipun82 (Dec 18, 2016)

Hi guys , 
I am little worried for my female cockatiel fluffy. After completing her first clutch (which I think was infertile) she tried to incuabte the eggs for around a month. Then I saw bigger and watery poops again , I figured out she will be laying eggs again. Then I made a thread regarding this.Here's the link of that thread. (http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=150649) After many helpful suggestions I removed those eggs and started hormone control hoping that she won't lay eggs again. But today I saw another egg on the cage floor. I am confused right now whether to continue Hormone control or not as she has already started her clutch. And whether to provide a nesting box or not.Last time I didn't placed one, though I put a dish for her eggs but she was having difficulties sitting on it, she was just slipping, so I removed it. Not sure what should I do this time. I haven't saw them mating so I don't think they will be fertile but if they are I am gonna let her get the babies. But I am worried, she laid another clutch maybe because she didn't got babies from her first clutch , so is there a chance that she try to lay even more of them if this clutch is also infertile. I read about chronic egg laying , I hope its not that. I know that she will be needing much calcium , so I placed a cuttle bone , and will give her green veggies and egg food. Please suggest me what should I do with HC , and should I place a nest box or not and any other precautions I should take. 


Sent from my Le 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Double clutching is normal. Honestly, I would continue hormone control and just leave the eggs til she tires of them and realizes they aren't going hatch. If you don't want her to continue laying this is what you need to do.


----------



## Nipun82 (Dec 18, 2016)

roxy culver said:


> Double clutching is normal. Honestly, I would continue hormone control and just leave the eggs til she tires of them and realizes they aren't going hatch. If you don't want her to continue laying this is what you need to do.


Oh okay , I will continue HC then , thanks

Sent from my Le 1S using Tapatalk


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

I think continuing hormone control is best too. Especially since it takes some time to work. Good luck for you and Fluffy! Hope you can get her egg laying under control.


----------

